

I will be visiting Tokyo and Japan in January. Non obvious recommendations? - simonebrunozzi


======
mattm
Robot Restaurant - [http://www.shinjuku-
robot.com/pc/?lng=en](http://www.shinjuku-robot.com/pc/?lng=en)

I haven't been yet but friends have said it's one of the most wild and crazy
shows you'll ever see.

------
nandemo
Not sure what is non-obvious to you or what kind of recommendations you're
looking for...

Anyway, there's a semi-regular HN meetup going on in Tokyo:

[http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/](http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/)

There's also Mobile Monday and Startup Weekend.

For general touristy info, check /r/JapanTravel on Reddit.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks a lot! By non-obvious, I meant things that I can't easily find on the
internet by myself.

------
kwos
Bitcoin Meetup. Every Thursday, usually in Roppongi.

[http://www.meetup.com/Tokyo-Bitcoin-Meetup-
Group/](http://www.meetup.com/Tokyo-Bitcoin-Meetup-Group/)

